# New here, just bought this!



## tspeed161 (Apr 26, 2013)

It's a 1960s sears super 12, I know absolutely nothing about tractors and Dixon them other than basic knowledge stuff so I'm going to need some help. First, how to tell what year it is?





















This is what was on the engine


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't help you out but you ARE in the right place. Lots of smarts here with these guys. And that's a nice looking machine.


----------



## tspeed161 (Apr 26, 2013)

Went outside to admire her beauty today! Can't wait to restore her!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..tspeed161.. Thats a nice tractor you got there. I would guess 1963 but I might be wrong.


----------



## tspeed161 (Apr 26, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..tspeed161.. Thats a nice tractor you got there. I would guess 1963 but I might be wrong.


Yeah, I can't really Gina any info on them I've looked for a day or two now


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tspeed161 said:


> Yeah, I can't really Gina any info on them I've looked for a day or two now




Heres one I found.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1503500?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=143582032


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome. Excellant find.... Check "Marks Sears Tractor Page". I'm thinking your tractor is late 60's. I have a 1972 SS15, along with a 74 SS 18/6. they are tuff tractors. I just finished restoring the 72 minus new decals. I did a color change trying for a military type theme. The picture isn't the best however, If I get a chance this weekend, I will try to post some better pics. By all means, Do restore your Ole Gal... With minimal maintenance, She will out live the new ones...


----------



## Searsnutt (Nov 17, 2013)

tspeed161,
Looks like a 1968 model Super 12 you have there. Good luck with your restoration. I certainly enjoy restoring mine. Recently completed my 1967 Super 12 and 1973 ST-16 (Tecumseh engine) with front end loader. Currently working on a 1978 GT19.9 with an Onan N52M engine.

Searsnutt


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

According to the ser# ,on the engine plate,it's a '71.
do you see any #s on the frame/body,at all ?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

jhngardner367 said:


> According to the ser# ,on the engine plate,it's a '71.
> do you see any #s on the frame/body,at all ?


I'm not sure if that's a 1 or 7?? (I think 7)

It's late in the year, being the 291st day. (Oct 18th?)
IF the engine is original, It'd likely be a 68 or 72 tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You're right Bill. It is a seven.
Man, i GOTTA get my Tecumseh manuals outta storage !LOL!


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

If you have the model number, check out the table at http://www.stripmine.org/sears/layout/id_number.htm.

Example from table:
Model # Year Model
917.25500 1969 Sears Hydro Trac 12
917.25501 1969 Sears Hydro-Trac Super 12
917.25510 1969 Sears Super 12
917.25511 1970 Sears SS 12

Good luck,
JiminRI


----------

